# Snowboard pants too big!



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

If their to big return them, go to a store and try on pants! 

If you're gonna buy online get a tape measure, look at the sizing chart and make sure they will fit.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

tony477g said:


> The waist is about 4-6 inches too big and I step on them a bit, I put a belt on it but im still standing a bit on the pants and the front part of the pant at the bottom is close to the top of the boot. Problem is everywhere i look they're sizes are small and thats what i bought. Should i return them and look elsewhere?


I'm not sure I understand... is the waist too big... or are the legs (inseam) too long?

Try Stoic brand pants, they have a very slim athletic fit. I'm 5'9 150 lbs with a 30 waist and 30 inseam and the size medium fit me very well (for once I don't have my pant cuffs dragging on the ground). I actually got the bib pants as that bypasses any issues with the waist being too big and also is still the best option in my opinion keep the snow out (zip in jackets are a hassle to setup and are useless when you are just wearing a hoody in the spring/summer).

Stoic Bombshell FZ Pant - Men's | Backcountry.com
Stoic Bombshell Bib - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

Both, the waist is 4-6 inches too big and the inseam is dragging. the brand is foursquare model s2 Q. I read in another forum that they make things oversized. I bought a burton field sig fit jacket that fits ok. A little big but not that bad, so should i look into burton pants?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

tony477g said:


> Both, the waist is 4-6 inches too big and the inseam is dragging. the brand is foursquare model s2 Q. I read in another forum that they make things oversized. I bought a burton field sig fit jacket that fits ok. A little big but not that bad, so should i look into burton pants?


Sig fit is slimmer and ok (I have a Burton Cyclic jacket). I can't remember what size Burton pants I had (I think they were medium... and a little too big while the smalls were a little too small in the pelvis area). Again... the Stoic stuff fit me a lot better.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Good grief, Them them back!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

is this a serious question?


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> is this a serious question?


Is this a serious question?
Like why do you people (the ones who ask this question bother) its obvious that its a serious question, trolls normally don't ask questions, they talk shit and spam links to website that give you viruses.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ain't too big for thuggin....my daughter is 5'3" and 125# and last year wore a men's extra large pants and used camo suspenders. Her bro used them the other day and he is 5'9" and 205# and they fit him fine.


----------



## Curcic (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in the same situation for my pants also, i just use a belt and my inseam is perfect, the waist is the issue for me, but easily solved with a belt


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

*Wq*



Powhound97 said:


> Is this a serious question?
> Like why do you people (the ones who ask this question bother) its obvious that its a serious question, trolls normally don't ask questions, they talk shit and spam links to website that give you viruses.


I could reiterate my question about asking you about asking me about my question. You'll notice I don't post a link up since I'm not a troll. Sometimes I just have to respond to absolutely stupid questions. I guess you could argue the same. Anyways, I'm sure we should focus our attention to this horrible crisis. Clearly this guy needs to know- should he return his pants or wear them gangster style around his knees? These are pressing questions!!! WHAT SHOULD HE DO!?!?!? 

Lol


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> is this a serious question?


Why would this not be a serious question? I bought a small thinking it would fit considering everything i buy is small. I thought maybe all smalls in snowboarding pants were big for a reason. Kind of like others I put a belt on and they fit on the waist then, still dont fit with the inseam. I asked because maybe some of you guys have had the same problem and just dealt with it or figured other ways to over come them being big


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> I could reiterate my question about asking you about asking me about my question. You'll notice I don't post a link up since I'm not a troll. Sometimes I just have to respond to absolutely stupid questions. I guess you could argue the same. Anyways, I'm sure we should focus our attention to this horrible crisis. Clearly this guy needs to know- should he return his pants or wear them gangster style around his knees? These are pressing questions!!! WHAT SHOULD HE DO!?!?!?
> 
> Lol


I HAVE THE ANSWER!! 
Return the fucking pants and get ones that fit..... What....... Hold on, that logical and smart NEVERMIND! :screwy:


Seriously, dude return the pants and get ones that fit, simple. 
Thanks for the internment and laughs! :thumbup:


----------



## snakattak (Nov 21, 2012)

I would return them and look for another pair that fits, local to you. If you can't do that then sizing charts and reviews will be your best friend. Sometimes reviews will tell you how true to size the pants are which is always helpful. 

Have you tried the pants on with the rest of your gear, strapping in, maybe fool around in the back yard/living room to see how it feels (assuming this is an option)? Personally, I wouldn't be comfortable in pants that big but some people prefer it that way.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

tony477g said:


> Why would this not be a serious question? I bought a small thinking it would fit considering everything i buy is small.


I've given up finding snow pants that fit. I've just decided it's impossible. To get pants that fit over my huge ass and thighs they're 4-6 inches too big in the waist. To get them to fit my waist the legs are little toothpicks and there's no room for booty. I just get them 2 sizes too big, I used too bother with a belt. But now, I just always wear tights underneath to avoid the crack problem and let them sag. I look like a 12 year old park rat but I just stopped caring. Ive considered having them taken in like I do with my regular clothing but fuck it Im too lazy to drag them to the tailor.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have problems with the inseam as well. My thighs are huge and my waist isn't too far behind lol. I used to fit a large back in the day when I was riding. Now because of aging, injuries and weight gain I use an xl with a belt. But the legs are too long so I fold them over.

Can the tailor still hem them and still have them waterproof? I'd like to be able to retain the elastic and the buttons on the bottom of my pants.

OP- So you're saying bought pants too small because the stores near you didn't have larger sizes? I wish I had your problem.  Dude, just get another pair from somewhere else and return your current pair.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Magnum626 said:


> Can the tailor still hem them and still have them waterproof? I'd like to be able to retain the elastic and the buttons on the bottom of my pants.



Hemming them is totally possible. The tailor will have to take out the inner gaiter/cuff thingie and hem the outer shell. Then they stitch the gaiter back inside the pants. I can sew well enough to be dangerous to expensive clothing! But I've looked inside my snow pants and it's totally doable for a skilled tailor--which I am not. I'll hem my jeans but leave serious sewing to the pros. Do be warned that if you shorten them too much it will throw off where teh knee break is, which can be problematic. 

Tailors can do amazing things with clothing, try to find one in or near a ski town and it should be no problem. I spent enough time and money altering my regular clothing I can't bring myself to do it with my snow pants.


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually found an xs! Fit perfect! Tried on a bunch of smalls and still had about 4-6 inches on all of them, thank you burton


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

mixie said:


> Hemming them is totally possible. The tailor will have to take out the inner gaiter/cuff thingie and hem the outer shell. Then they stitch the gaiter back inside the pants. I can sew well enough to be dangerous to expensive clothing! But I've looked inside my snow pants and it's totally doable for a skilled tailor--which I am not. I'll hem my jeans but leave serious sewing to the pros. Do be warned that if you shorten them too much it will throw off where teh knee break is, which can be problematic.
> 
> Tailors can do amazing things with clothing, try to find one in or near a ski town and it should be no problem. I spent enough time and money altering my regular clothing I can't bring myself to do it with my snow pants.



lol I don't live in a ski town, I guess I'll bring an older pair to them to see what magic they can do.


----------

